#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-01
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<Infernet> hola
<TheCoffeMaker> buenas ... pregunta ... quien esta cordinando ubuntu-ar
<Tukeke> mama21mama, me rio en tu cara
<Tukeke> AJAJAJAJAJAA
<Tukeke> mama21mama, te falto aqui el Su|Bot establece modo +q #puppy-es *!*@unaffiliated/tukeke
<Tukeke> que paso ?
<mama21mama> no te conozco Tukeke .
<mama21mama> quien eres?
<Tukeke> mama21mama> !mode #puppy-es +q *!*@unaffiliated/tukeke
<mama21mama> que paso Tukeke ?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-02
 * mama21mama :. ver ip publica http://ip.supremos.tk/
 * mama21mama :. alguien quiere participar en un proyecto de un servidor eXtremail para pruebas con dominio @bayresmail.com.ar solo con cuentas de ese dominio para probar mailist?
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<mama21mama> buenas
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, saludos
<mama21mama> saludos SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, hay en la lucha!
<mama21mama> ahi
#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-03
<granjero> hola, tengo una consulta. Instalé dos máquina idénticas. Ambas están conectadas a unos televisores LCD de 32' el problema que me surge es que una de las dos pc no me reconoce el monitor. O sea una pc cuando voy a Sistema>Preferencias>Monitores, me dice que es un samsung y me da una resolución que le va bien. el otro me dice desconocido y me deja 1024x768 de máxima y yo necesito que tome alguna resolucion con el ratio 16:9
<granjero> alguna forma de forzar el reconocimiento? en el que no me lo toma esta conectado con un cable VGA de 10mts
<granjero> hola
<granjero> nadie_
<granjero> ?
<Infernet> granjero: leiste lo q te puse en -es?
<granjero> Infernet, creo que si
<granjero> yo te pastie en ubuntu paste el ls de ese directorio
<granjero> no existe mas xorg.conf
<Infernet> granjero: es una locura eso, el xorg.conf es el corazon de X, el entorno grafico de Linux
<Infernet> es decir, el corazon modificable
<granjero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/657585/
<Infernet> granjero: q placa de video tenes en la maquina?
<granjero> intel
<granjero> onboard
<granjero> ahi te paso el lspci
<granjero> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<granjero> lo raro es que una maquina identica me toma el monitor
<granjero> no se por que esta no
<granjero> no creo que la longitud del cable vga le impida sacar la data del tele
<Infernet> en la otra maquina, sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Infernet> ?
<Infernet> si es la misma maquina y el mismo sistema y version
<granjero> todavia no tengo acceso remoto a la otra
<Infernet> creale el xorg.conf
<Infernet> y listo
<granjero> cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<Infernet> q sistema tenes?
<Infernet> OS
<granjero> ubuntu 11.04
<granjero> http://askubuntu.com/questions/5314/where-is-etc-x11-xorg-conf/5317#5317
 * mama21mama :. operativo http://imagebin.tk/
<Infernet> mama21mama: hola
<mama21mama> Infernet, hola
<kamusin> hola?
<Infernet> hola
<kamusin> necesito contratar a alguien para un trabajo en Buenos Aires... con conocimientos en administracion de sistemas
<kamusin> soy del loco team de Chile, si hay alguien que este interesado que me contacte por privado
<kamusin> es para un trabajo en particular en estos momentos..
<cristian> Hola gente de ubuntu tengo un problema de resolucion 1440x900 luego de actualizar mi BIOS mi ubuntu 11.04 me cambio la resolucion a 1024x768
<cristian> consegui un xorg.conf y lo genere en /etc/X11 pude volver a tener mi resolucion 1440x900 pero mas chica, existe alguna posibilidad de restaurar el original como estaba cuando apenas lo instale?
<mama21mama> cristian, donde estan lso xorg alli estan todos.
<mama21mama> ls -a /etc/X11
<cristian> ha ok lo voy a revisar
<cristian> yo hice sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cristian> y sigue igual
<cristian> mama21mama en esa carpeta debe estar la version anterior?
<mama21mama> claro alli se guardan
<cristian> es decir mi xorg.conf anterior? porque por lo que lei la a partir de la version version 10.04 no tiene el xorg.conf saca la info de otro lado puede ser o estoy confundido?
<cristian> disculpen mi ignorancia hace poco que trabajo con linux
<mama21mama> 11.04 lo tengo alli donde dije
<cristian> ha ok
<mama21mama> sigue igual por que debes reiniciar el xorg
<cristian> ok para reiniciar lo hago con gdm stop?
<cristian> o con otro comando
<mama21mama> dale reiniciar
<cristian> ok gracias lo pruebo y cualquier cosa consulto
<cristian> nos vemos
#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-04
<Naudy> Buenas noches a todos los presente
<Infernet> hola
<granjero> buenas!
<cristian> Hola gente de ubuntu necesito recuperar la resolución 1440x900,  no me la acepto mas luego de una actualización de bios.
<cristian> en este momento me esta funcionando porque encontre en un foro el archivo  xorg.conf pero se ve mas chico y todo corrido, existe alguna posibilidad de recuperar el original que tenia luego de instalar mi version 11.04?
<cristian> espero alguna respuesta gracias
<granjero> buenas noches canal!
<ruben_l1nux> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-05
<granjero> saludos sala!
<granjero> hasta la proxima
 * mama21mama tomando un cafe
<granjero> hola, algun buen tuto sobre rsync para mantener dos directorios iguales por internet?
<alfplayer> granjero: Hola
<granjero> hola alfplayer
<granjero> estaba lejos!
<granjero> como va?
<alfplayer> granjero: Hola, cómo te va ?
<alfplayer> Bien
<granjero> todo bien
<granjero> aca en el laburo
<alfplayer> estabas buscando info de rsync, no ?
<granjero> vos todo bien?
<granjero> si
<alfplayer> yo todo bien
<alfplayer> lo solucionaste ?
<granjero> para ver si es mejor que lo que estoy haciendo con scp
<granjero> todavia no
<granjero> tengo que sentarme a leer
<alfplayer> si querés contame
<granjero> ahora tengo un rato y me iba a poner con eso
<alfplayer> lo q estás haciendo
<granjero> dale
<alfplayer> conozco rsync
<granjero> mirá, te acrodás que estaba con lo de DISPLAY=:0 el otro día?
<alfplayer> y justo ayer estuve haciendo unas pruebas
<alfplayer> sí
<granjero> es porque tengo 2 pc que pasan imágenes y videos
<granjero> tengo scripts para vlc y feh para que disparen en los recreos ciertas cosas
<granjero> y en entre los recreos otras cosas
<alfplayer> q tipo de recreos ?
<granjero> es un instituto terciario
<alfplayer> ah ok
<granjero> el que le carga la data a la pantalla
<granjero> lo quiere hacer una sola vez
<granjero> y no ir al otro edicifio a cargar lo mismo
<granjero> entonces quiero que me mantenga sincronizado el contenido
<granjero> anoche me escribi los scripts para scp
<granjero> que copie
<granjero> borre
<granjero> y mueva
<alfplayer> son 2 servidores ssh ?
<granjero> son 2 ubuntu 11.04
<granjero> tienen ssh
<granjero> y aca cargan por samba
<granjero> con user y pass
<granjero> ya le puse la clave publica
<granjero> que la genere con ssh-genkey
<granjero> y se conecta por ssh sin pedir pass ahora
<granjero> asi que ya tengo un paso adelantado
<alfplayer> bien eso
<alfplayer> ahora ?
<alfplayer> hiciste los comandos scp ?
<granjero> ahora estaba viendo el man de rsync para ver como sería el comando para que mantenga los directorios sincronizados
<alfplayer> funcionan ?
<granjero> si lo tengo
<granjero> funcionana
<granjero> te los pasteo en pastebin
<granjero> dame un toque
<alfplayer> pero si tenés scp para q querés rsync ?
<alfplayer> creo  q en un momento voy a tener q cortar
<granjero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659573/
<granjero> todo bien
<granjero> el tema es porque si agregan data no pasa nada
<granjero> pero si quitan no borra scp
<granjero> y ademas pegan videos de 300mb de repente
<granjero> y aunque sea de noche no quiero cargar tanto la banda porque mi idea luego es tambien empezar a pasar los bakuos del server de datos para poder tenerlos fuera por si pasa algo feo del tipo incendio o x
<alfplayer> no entiendo q significa q "no borra scp"
<granjero> ponele que un día deciden cambiar todos los videos
<granjero> scp va a copiar los nuevos
<granjero> pero no va a quitar los viejos
<granjero> se entiende?
<alfplayer> sí perfectamente
<alfplayer> pare eso necesitás rsync
<granjero> jeje
<granjero> por eso pedia un tuto piola
<alfplayer> ahora me tengo q ir pero vuelvo en aprox. 1 hora
<granjero> que evite que tenga que leer todo el man y ponerme a probar
<alfplayer> te cuento rápido q por defecto rsync no borra en el destino
<granjero> yo hasta las 22.15 estare
<granjero> pero leí que tiene un flag que si lo hace
<alfplayer> por lo que podés probar tranquilo de no perder datos
<alfplayer> ni tampoco borra del origen
<granjero> que no borra el origen sabía
<alfplayer> tenés q buscar la sintaxis para ssh
<alfplayer> que está en la web
<alfplayer> con eso podés probar
<alfplayer> sry me tengo q ir AHORA
<alfplayer> vuelvo después
<alfplayer> bb
<granjero> tranqui
<granjero> gracias igiual
<granjero> igual
<granjero> saludos!
<alfplayer> granjero: estás ?
<granjero> si
<alfplayer> pude conectarme, pensé q no iba a poder
<alfplayer> :)
<alfplayer> encontraste algo ?
<granjero> ahora estaba puliendo los scripts de copia y los iba a meter en cron
<alfplayer> sabés inglés ?
<granjero> yes i do!
<alfplayer> así te paso algo en inglés
<granjero> more or less really
<granjero> dale
<alfplayer> ok
<granjero> pero me las rebusco
<alfplayer> bueno encontré en ES
<granjero> mandame los dos
<alfplayer> es la 1a vez q lo veo así q no sé si tiene errores
<granjero> por las dudas
<alfplayer> se encuentra fácil
<alfplayer> http://rafael.bonifaz.ec/blog/2011/02/sincronizar-yo-respaldar-directorios-con-ssh-y-rsync/
<alfplayer> jeje
<granjero> si vi que hay mucha data
<alfplayer> solo ingresé rsync ssh
<granjero> jajaja
<alfplayer> sí, es q creo que es la mejor forma o más fácil
<alfplayer> con rsync y ssh
<granjero> pero quizá alguien aca sabía de algo pulenta
<alfplayer> y con seguridad tb
<alfplayer> pulenta cómo ?
<granjero> algun tuto copado y probado
<alfplayer> rsync no es ningún limitado
<alfplayer> mi opinión es q no te preocupes por eso
<alfplayer> o sea, hay muchísimas formas de usar rsync
<alfplayer> rsync es como un cp o extendido
<alfplayer> por eso te imaginás q hay 10000000 de formas de usarlo
<granjero> ok
<granjero> voy a leer
<alfplayer> aunque no hay mucho para leer
<granjero> y despues te cuento como lo implementé
<alfplayer> es tirar el comando y agregarle o quitarle opciones según la necesidad del momento
<alfplayer> ok, cuidado q en ese link tiene --delete
<alfplayer> eso SI borra en destino
<alfplayer> pero quitando eso no se borra aunque se puede sobreescribir si el destino no está vacío
<alfplayer> te digo algo importante...
<alfplayer> hay q tener cuidado con el "trailing slash" en el argumento de origen
<alfplayer> si termina o no con slash: /
<alfplayer> si no termina copia el último directorio o archivo incluyéndolo
<alfplayer> si termina sólo copia los contenidos
<alfplayer> es algo chico que trae confusión
<alfplayer> era eso
<granjero> ahhh mira eso me estaba dando algunos problemas
<granjero> scp iggual no?
<alfplayer> no me acuerdo de scp
<alfplayer> CREO q sí, q igual
<alfplayer> la opción + importante para hacer estas cosas es -a
<alfplayer> una q no está en el link q pasé q es muy útil especialmente cuando se aprende es --progress
<alfplayer> en versiones nuevas de rsync se puede usar -p que implica --progress y --partial
<alfplayer> pero --partial no hace mucha dif. en mi experiencia
<granjero> y si al final del archivo pongo >>logdecopia hace todo y me manda la salida a ese archivo_\
<granjero> ?
<granjero> al final de la linea quise decir
<alfplayer> todo creo q no
<alfplayer> la forma de hacerlo principalmente es con el argumento para eso
<alfplayer> ahora te digo cuál es
<granjero> ok
<alfplayer> --log-file=ruta/a/archivo
<alfplayer> (también puede ser ruta absoluta)
<granjero> mi duda ahora es si esto para sincronizar copia todo o copia solo lo que no difiere?
<alfplayer> creo q hay salida a stderr y stdout con --progress, hay q tener cuidado con eso porque >> solo redirige a stdout
<alfplayer> sólo lo q difiere
<alfplayer> eso es lo bueno de rsync
<alfplayer> sincronización
<granjero> claro eso es lo que busco
<granjero> y la diferencia la saca por nombre de archivo o hace algo tipo md5 que aunque se llame igual si el contenido es diferente lo distingue
<alfplayer> otra cosa q hay q tener mucho cuidado es con los permisos
<alfplayer> mmm
<granjero> yo necesito que mantenga los permisos
<alfplayer> creo q antes hacía un checksum
<alfplayer> ahora creo q primero se fija en el tiempo de modificación
<alfplayer> igual es un proceso un poquito más complejo q no me acuerdo de memoria
<granjero> todo bien igual
<alfplayer> creo q normalmente hay 2 checksums q se hacen
<alfplayer> igual te digo q eso no me dió nunca problema
<alfplayer> lo que sí me dió y mucho problema es el tema de permisos
<granjero> porque como me pidieron que durante los recreos que es el momento de mas circulación las cosas salgan en cierto orden
<alfplayer> aunque para copiar desde y hacia el mismo usuario desde y hacia sus homes no hay problema
<granjero> mandan imágenes con nombres 001.jpg etc
<granjero> y anque las cambien no le van a cambiar los nombres
<granjero> esta en /media
<granjero> porque tienen discos chicos las maquinas
<alfplayer> o sea, las leen por tiempos ?
<granjero> toca el timbre, que lo tengo programado con un reloj que tiene la hora de ubuntu
<alfplayer> lindo che, es una escuela linuxera
<granjero> entonces a las 20.10 suena el timbre y se disparan las imagenes de cierta carpeta en orden alfabetico
<alfplayer> ok
<granjero> el año pasado cayo soft legal y como vieron que en mi laptop tenia ubuntu flashearon y ahora migre casi el 90%
<alfplayer> uh
<granjero> me faltan algunas cosas que todavía no se como hacerlas
<granjero> pero ya les dare la vuelta
<alfplayer> podés ver la opción -a para saber bien cómo funciona esto
<alfplayer> ok
<granjero> por eso siempre ando posteando en el foro
<granjero> o preguntando aca
<granjero> aprendo mientras implemento
<alfplayer> sí, yo hago lo mismo
<granjero> =)
<granjero> el tema es que yo soy pastelero en realidad!
<granjero> :)
<granjero> pero bueno
<alfplayer> en serio ? pastelero ? :)
<granjero> si
<granjero> si queres la receta de una crema chibust me chiflas
<alfplayer> jaja
<granjero> o una panacotta de lavanda
<alfplayer> lo más difícil q cocino son salchichas al microondas
<granjero> jajajaja
<granjero> ojo que algunas explotan
<alfplayer> son gastronómicamente inepto
<alfplayer> *soy
<granjero> los miércoles a la noche tengo un programa de radio con unos amigos y tengo una columna de gastronomia
<granjero> una radio por internet
<granjero> y otra de ciencia ficción si queda tiempo
<alfplayer> copado, salís al aire ?
<granjero> si por internet igual
<granjero> trae servilletas se llama el programa
<alfplayer> ok
<granjero> buscanos en facebook
<alfplayer> ok
<alfplayer> de dónde sos ?
<granjero> de once
#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-06
<majoj> hola
<alfplayer> majoj: hola
<majoj> tengo un problema con mi ubuntuo
<majoj> se cuelga al cargar el modo grafico, quiero eliminarlo y volver a instalar pero nose como ingresar a modo consola por que se cuelga
<alfplayer> qué versión de ubuntu tenés ?
<alfplayer> tal vez pueda ayudarte
<majoj> 11.10
<alfplayer> no uso esa versión
<majoj> pero puedo entrar desde el grub y que cargue en modo texto y no consola?
<alfplayer> majoj: sí
<alfplayer> podés hacerlo con la entrada de recuperación de Grub
#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-07
<duende> hola. alguien conoce de un canal IRC para java???
<mama21mama> duende, yo
<duende> y cual???
<mama21mama> http://source.coolsmile.net/parameters.php
<mama21mama> podes usar el servidor nuevo que esta estrenandose,
<mama21mama> datas.sytes.net
<mama21mama> ese te permitira conectarte via el java ese.
<mama21mama> si lo que quieres es entrar aqui a esta red via java tienes webchat.freenode.net
 * mama21mama 0/
#ubuntu-ar 2012-07-30
<nanosk> Buenas alguien me puede ayudar
<nanosk> estoy probando el live cd de ubuntu 12.04
<nanosk> pero me pide usuario y contraseña
<nanosk> ya reinicie 3 veces por pensar q estaba haciendo algo mal, pero me sigue pidiendo login
<NSamuel73> hola necesito ayuda .
<NSamuel73> No se como instalar los drivers de mis hadwares, y no se donde fijarme cuales no tengo instalados
#ubuntu-ar 2012-07-31
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> m4v: NO ME BANEES AMOR
<Nineain> se me ha debido estropear el teclado, yo no queria ponerlo mas que una vez
<Nineain> ha debido ser un error informatico
<Nineain> ah! no, que no uso bubuntu
<beuno> m4v, siempre vos y tus amigos, eh?
<SergioMeneses> beuno, ++
<m4v> beuno: "amigos"
<m4v> beuno: prefiero que los llames mis fans
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-01
<arabman> salam
<chory> buenos días gente linda !!!
<chory> una preguntirigilla: que me recomiendan para que utilice como servidor de dominio y poder validar login de usuarios centralizado en ubuntu/debian6
<Lauthi> Holaa:p
<Lauthi> alguien on?
<granjero> buenas
<granjero> como les va?
<granjero> alguien en el teclado?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-02
<invitado_web> hola.. alguien sabe como instalar el turbo pascal 7.0?
<invitado_web> buenas
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-05
<gaston_> hola
<gaston_> alguien sabe como puedo instalar mozilla 12 en ubuntu 8.04
<gaston_> les agradeceria una onda
<Triviox> en 8.04? gaston_ por que no has actualizado?..
<Triviox> vas a tener una cantidad de conflictos en dependencias..
<gaston_> uhhh es que tengo una pc vieja y le habia instalado el ubuntu 12 pero quedaba muy lento
<gaston_> y con este anda rebien
<inwx> alo
#ubuntu-ar 2013-07-29
<angel> hola hay alguen disponible hoy???
<angel> ??
<angel> ?
<angel> ?
<angel> ?
<angel> necesito hacer una pregunta de libreoffice!! tengo ubuntu 13.04!!!!!
<angel> !!
<angel> !
<angel> hola
<angel> hola!!!
<angel> hola!!
<angel> hola gauco!!!
<angel> estas disponible hoy???
<angel> ??
<angel> ?
<angel> hola
<angel> !
<angel> hola
<angel> hay alguien???
<angel> ??
<angel> ?
<angel> hola
<angel> xleo estas disponible???
<angel> ??
<angel> ?
<angel> ?
<angel> hola!!
#ubuntu-ar 2013-07-30
<luis___> hola tengo unas preguntas hay alguien disponible hoy para resibirme se trata de ubuntu 13.10!!!!
<luis___> !!
<luis___> !!
<luis___> sergiomeneses estas disponible???
<luis___> ??
<luis___> ?
<luis___> para ser preguntas???
<luis___> ?
<SergioMeneses> luis___, trabajando que seria?
<luis___> aa que bien tengo un problema primero que es un bug en ubuntu???
<luis___> ??
<luis___> ?
<SergioMeneses> luis___, un bug es un problema
<SergioMeneses> revisa en iternet
<luis___> problema de seguridad???
<luis___> ?
<SergioMeneses> no
<luis___> ??
<SergioMeneses> depende
<SergioMeneses> puede ser la aplicacion
<SergioMeneses> ya vuelvo me llaman
<SergioMeneses> pregunta y luego te respondo
<luis___> aa ok
<luis___> solo te pregunto porque cuando me sale error en ubuntu del software center o de alguna otra cose le doy continue y ella recopila ese error y me lleva a launchpad una ves que loguee en launchpad los errores se van hay me puedes explicar todo eso???
<luis___> ??
<luis___> ?
<luis___> sergiomeneses cuando me sale error en ubuntu del software center o de alguna otra cose le doy continue y ella recopila ese error y me lleva a launchpad una ves que loguee en launchpad los errores se van hay me puedes explicar todo eso???
<luis___> ??
<luis___> ?
<luis___> ?
<luis___> sergiomeneses!!! estas hay???
<luis___> ??
<luis___> ?
<luis___> ?
<luis___> juan estas disponible para preguntas sobre ubuntu???
<luis___> ??
<luis___> ?
<luis___> ?
<luis___> hay alguien disponible hoy???
<luis___> ??
<luis___> ?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-07-31
<luis___> hola buen dia hay alguien disponible hoy para atenderme unas preguntas de mi ubuntu???
<luis___> ??
<luis___> ?
<luis___> ?
<luis___> hola!!!
<luis___> gepatino estas disponible para responder a mis dudas???
<luis___> ??
<luis___> ?
<gepatino> generalmente tiras la pregunta y el que esta disponible o sabe como ayudarte te responde.
<luis___> grasias
<luis___> tengo pregunta sobre el bug que es un bug en ubuntu
<luis___> ??
<luis___> ?
<luis___> en mi ubuntu 13.10 aveces me sale error en el software center o en cualquier aplicacion cuando yo le doy a continue ella recopila ese error y me lleva directo a launchpad puedes ser tan gentil de explicarme porfavor todo ese proceso???
<luis___> ??
<luis___> ?
<luis___> no se si ubuntu 13.10 esta en alpha2 o beta???
<luis___> ??
<luis___> ?
<luis___> hello!!!
<luis___> !
<luis___> mejjor no hablen!!!
<angel> sergio meneses usted esta disponible para responderme unas preguntas que tengo???
<angel> ??
<angel> ?
<angel> ?
<angel> sobre mi ubuntu???
<angel> ??
<angel> es sobre los errores y el launchpad!!!!
<angel> !
<angel> alguien puedes ser tan gentil de contestarme el porque ubuntu cuando me da un error de applicacion de del software center de lleva directo a launchpad???
<angel> ??
<angel> ?
<angel> ?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-08-03
<Cloweling> hola todos
#ubuntu-ar 2014-07-28
<testing> hola a todos
#ubuntu-ar 2014-07-29
<jostux> Buenas!
#ubuntu-ar 2014-07-30
<daniel> hola buenas tardes
<daniel> hay alguien
<Guest13771> mmm
<Guest13771> aiuddaaaaaa
#ubuntu-ar 2014-08-01
<Dinosaurio> Por qué no pagáis las deudas?
<Dinosaurio> m4v: Paga las deudas, mafioso.
<Dinosaurio> Tu gobierno no paga las deudas.
#ubuntu-ar 2014-08-03
<gamaton> buenas noches
#ubuntu-ar 2016-08-05
<crashtrip> nas 0/
<crashtrip> hola
<crashtrip> alguien que pueda ayudarme
<Gideon35> Hola gente
#ubuntu-ar 2018-08-03
<NachoVM> hola, soy nuevo en esto de IRC, instale Xubuntu 18.04 y recomendaban mucho utilizar esta via, busco info de que hacer después de instalar Xubuntu pero no he encontrado de la ultima versión. segui algunos pasos de los tutoriales de youtube pero no tube buenos resultado. El canal #xubuntu-es  me pide una invitacion especial ?? por eso entre aca. bueno cualquier dato me sirve, gracias. A fui usuario de Lubuntu y consegui 1gb mas de ram
<NachoVM>  y por eso pruebo Xubuntu
